# Firmware Build is 2018.14.7 24efc86 (4/17/18)



## Ric.M (Dec 27, 2017)

Received 2018.14.7 24efc86 today. No apparent difference from features described in 14.1 above. 

My previous version was 10.5, so right steering wheel buttons and chill mode were new to me.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ric.M said:


> Received 2018.14.7 24efc86 today. No apparent difference from features described in 14.1 above.
> 
> My previous version was 10.5, so right steering wheel buttons and chill mode were new to me.


Update time for me as well! I was on 12.1 (no chill mode), so I guess I can chill 

EDIT: chill mode confirmed...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

New nav + and - for zoom.

Also a new icon for toggling traffic on and off I believe.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Y


SoFlaModel3 said:


> New nav + and - for zoom.
> 
> Also a new icon for toggling traffic on and off I believe.
> 
> View attachment 7494


Yup, that is different. Did you notice if they have added exit numbers to the turn by turn directions?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Y
> 
> Yup, that is different. Did you notice if they have added exit numbers to the turn by turn directions?


I can confirm there are no exit numbers. Just posted an update to my turn by turn navigation issue thread and had a picture in there.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/turn-by-turn-directions-issue.6316/#post-92124


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Any mention of data gathering for AP clips?

Apparently Tesla is starting to collect clips from the Model 3 fleet now

https://electrek.co/2018/04/18/tesla-autopilot-model-3-video-camera-self-driving-data/


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Any mention of data gathering for AP clips?
> 
> Apparently Tesla is starting to collect clips from the Model 3 fleet now
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/04/18/tesla-autopilot-model-3-video-camera-self-driving-data/


I saw the Electrek article, but no indication in the Release Notes (as I saw it) referencing it.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I saw the Electrek article, but no indication in the Release Notes (as I saw it) referencing it.


In addition to video capture being mentioned in the release notes, it appears that you'll also need to answer "Yes" or "No" to a couple of prompts to opt in and confirm that you agree to Tesla's data-collection policy. So my guess would be that you don't have that particular release yet. (Edit: it's in Firmware 2018.14.13.)

ETA: Could this mean that at-home WiFi connectivity is imminent? It seems like you'd want to have that in place before enabling video upload for the rapidly-expanding Model 3 fleet. Otherwise, all those uploads are going to happen over LTE...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I saw the Electrek article, but no indication in the Release Notes (as I saw it) referencing it.


Have you gone thru the various menus to look for this?


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Have you gone thru the various menus to look for this?


I think it's in the Service section. It doesn't show up on the release notes. Note too that contrary to some reports, it is NOT automatically turned on, you have to *opt in.*


----------



## VBruce (Feb 18, 2018)

Version 2018.14.7 24efc86 installed this morning(04/18/[email protected] PST). Has Chill mode. Has traffic congestion ICON in Navigation. Has access to the Ops Manual from the "T" and no indication in the release notes of AP clips. I can find no mention of AP clips in the menus.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Any indication or location to "request" a firmware update? Elon said it coming, but no timeframe.


----------



## VBruce (Feb 18, 2018)

GDN said:


> Any indication or location to "request" a firmware update? Elon said it coming, but no timeframe.


Not that I recall. I went through all the menus looking for AP clips indications and didn't see anything about FW update requests. I suspect that when WiFi is enabled, a more rapid update process will ensue. Having been in similar feature-request drills in the past, I suspect that the implementation priority is fairly complex ( e.g. Severity, Impact on installed base, Implementation difficulty, Customer Desirability, ....) Sometimes what looks like a simple feature request can have severe performance implications or implementation difficulty. (e.g. overload the firmware servers or require large implementation effort; or be dramatically easier to implement when some new foundational service is completed (i.e. WiFi support )). I have a lot of respect for the quality and timeliness of the updates seen so far.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

VBruce said:


> Version 2018.14.7 24efc86 installed this morning(04/18/[email protected] PST). .... Has traffic congestion ICON in Navigation......


Is this like the ICONs that are in some traffic apps?
Any chance there are ICONs for other things....like police?


----------



## VBruce (Feb 18, 2018)

LUXMAN said:


> Is this like the ICONs that are in some traffic apps?
> Any chance there are ICONs for other things....like police?


My wife tells me that there is no religious significance to these ICONs and she thinks that we computer guys should stop stealing words that imply religiosity! Ok, Ok, I meant the little (apparently symbolic) pictures on screen buttons. When I touched this button; little red and green lines appeared adjacent to the roads displayed on the Navigation screen. When I touched it a second time, the red and green lines disappeared. I'm guessing that these are not Christmas decorations. As for what appears in traffic apps, I do not know.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> Elon said it coming, but no timeframe


give it some time. Elon just said that like 14 seconds ago (in ElonTime).


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Is this like the ICONs that are in some traffic apps?
> Any chance there are ICONs for other things....like police?


WAZE-inside?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Spiffywerks said:


> WAZE-inside?


That is what I was thinking, but it sounds like it is just the traffic button that I have had since the beginning.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Maevra said:


> I think it's in the Service section. It doesn't show up on the release notes. Note too that contrary to some reports, it is NOT automatically turned on, you have to *opt in.*


Going to check this out now!

EDIT: I don't see anything to accept or opt into, but I see child lock. That wasn't always there, right?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Going to check this out now!
> 
> EDIT: I don't see anything to accept or opt into, but I see child lock. That wasn't always there, right?
> 
> View attachment 7512


Yes. It has been there.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Yes. It has been there.


Thanks for confirming - maybe new in 10.5 and I didn't notice. It's on now!


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Thanks for confirming - maybe new in 10.5 and I didn't notice. It's on now!


I think the kid icon is different! It used to just be a slider or a button IIRC. Talk about attention to detail...


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Going to check this out now!
> 
> EDIT: I don't see anything to accept or opt into, but I see child lock. That wasn't always there, right?
> 
> View attachment 7512


This is what it looks like on 12.1
Same.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ok found the data collection.

Safety & Security > Settings Cog > Data Sharing


----------

